# Dunhill Samanas Cigar Review - Schizoid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a weird cigar.

Appearance was fair; small veins, a little rough looking, but not bad. Pre-light aroma was weak, with a tobacco bouquet.
...

Read the full review here: Dunhill Samanas Cigar Review - Schizoid smoke


----------

